# micro mealworms



## Guest (Jun 5, 2004)

hello everyone,
my name is ken hunger,my wife is the dart frog breeder (michelles dart frogs) I was wondering if anyone has tried these as food for there darts, I seen on http://www.flyculture.com . I want to get a back up source of food, we have about 75-100 frogs here and its alot of mouths to feed and if our flies our down if we could use them. and how to culture them.. I tried the cricket breeding and was very successful with it but its alot of work

what's everybody feeding here? (besides flies)
How to culture it?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Crickets, i think its just as easy, if not easier than the flies. Becauase there are so much production everytime they mate! I split half and half(of course it probally off by a couple hundred crickets) one for feeding, the other for breeding, that way i can continue. I find its the easiest for me. I am trying to find out about boxelder bugs, similar to milkweed but i dont know if they are poisonous! Does anyone know if the boxelder tree is toxic, or the bug on that matter?


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm trying to raise micro mealworms, but I haven't got the population up enough to be a sustainable food source.

As for the box elder bug question, you might try asking on the sci.bio.entomology.misc newsgroup.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks i will try and find one.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

*Mini-Mealworms*

We used to carry them, but I found that my frogs didn't really take them. And I had better luck with rice flour beetles. I would also worry about the high chitin content of them. We raised ours on potatoes and had to wait for a long time for the offspring to hatch. I think that is why people have such bad luck with them, they throw away the potato before the eggs hatch. I can see why some people like them, but in my opinion, there are better bugs out there.
Dave


----------

